# S.W.A.T. Team K-9 Video - The coolest training I've seen



## telavivgsd

I came across this video on Facebook of an Israeli Police K-9 showing off some skills. The video's in English - I thought others might enjoy it too: http://bit.ly/2fUvSWD


----------



## kekipi

Talk about a serious working dog!


----------



## cdwoodcox

Doesn't work. I have been out in the yard with Athena for an hour yelling ENZA. She just keeps looking at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Awesome


----------



## Slamdunc

Nice obedience, nice training and a nice dog. Nice control but not entirely practical in an actual deployment.


----------



## DutchKarin

Slamdunc,
I have heard that the between the legs "tactical maneuvering" like that is not really used in the real field so to speak. Is that true?

I have heard that training that kind of rear end control is super good for dogs hips and balance. Don't know if that is true. Others want to comment?

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Deb

Says page can't be displayed? I'll try again later.


----------



## telavivgsd

cdwoodcox said:


> Doesn't work. I have been out in the yard with Athena for an hour yelling ENZA. She just keeps looking at me like I'm crazy.




Haha I tried walking over Klaus and I got a very clear "could you not" look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bramble

Neat! I taught Finn to go around and stand between my legs as a pup. He will now stay there while moving forward, turning, and backing up(still working on speed). Actually wasn't very hard to train and he thinks it's fun.


----------



## telavivgsd

I'm not sure what happened, but I think they took the video down. I'll try to find it again. Here's another video of the same dog, but it's not as high quality/in English: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb

Neat to watch, thanks!


----------



## newlie

Great video!

I have taught Newlie to weave in and out of my legs but I am sorry to say it resembles this video in only the most elementary sense. The fact that the dog goes between my legs is the only common denominator, lol. Newlie sometimes decides he wants to weave on his own or anticipates the command and I have to say it is a little disconcerting to have a giant head pop through when you aren't expecting it. He is tall and I am short, so you get the picture.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Athena will weave between my legs in a figure eight when I first get home and let her out of her crate. She reminds me of a giant cat rubbing against my legs while whining. But it is only when she is all excited.


----------



## Deb

We are teaching the service dogs the cover me, where they face the opposite way to alert their owner if someone is walking up behind them, but only when they are standing still. It's always neat to watch a dog work that has such good obedience/working skills. Even if it's not really applicable in real life.


----------



## cdwoodcox

here is another video a friend of mine shared on facebook a few weeks ago. "not his video" The only thing I am not sure about this video is the dog seems to me to be coming out of his stays before he is being summoned. When the guy taps the dog back in place the dog is basically already there. Maybe I am wrong. Maybe its supposed to be this way.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Deb said:


> We are teaching the service dogs the cover me, where they face the opposite way to alert their owner if someone is walking up behind them, but only when they are standing still. It's always neat to watch a dog work that has such good obedience/working skills. Even if it's not really applicable in real life.


What is the purpose of that for a service dog?


----------



## cdwoodcox

This girl shows how easy the basics of it can be trained. Maybe I will work with Rosko on between the legs heel. He seems to be getting bored with our same old tired obedience training. I am sure he'll enjoy something new.


----------



## Deb

The dog did seem to be anticipating.


----------



## Deb

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What is the purpose of that for a service dog?


For someone with PTSD a person coming up behind them without their knowledge can trigger an anxiety or panic attack or even a flashback. In a crowded store, knowing someone, the dog, has their six and will alert them lowers their anxiety level.


When I explained to the class what we were going to train the dogs to do, one girl almost had a meltdown. Due to relief. She has anxiety and panic attacks for fear she will literally hurt someone coming up behind her if she is unaware they are there until they are behind her. For her it causes a flashback and she goes on the attack.


----------



## Deb

The dog doesn't do it when they are walking, only when they stop. Demi will look back when walking and start touching my son to alert him to someone coming up behind him.


----------



## scarfish

telavivgsd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there any way to disable the line of spam you blast on the board with every post? it's kinda annoying. notice nobody does that.


----------



## carmspack

Deb said:


> The dog did seem to be anticipating.


each time he broke the "hold" was when he had a signal from the handler and that was the handler tapping his rear / side - responded on cue not before


----------



## carmspack

these are training exercises out of French Ring's Campagne and Mondio . 

I think it is great to stretch the dog's ability . Great for hot-dogging it -- no so practical for SWAT -- or LE work .


----------



## cdwoodcox

carmspack said:


> each time he broke the "hold" was when he had a signal from the handler and that was the handler tapping his rear / side - responded on cue not before


 Right. But the dog was already there or a second out when he tapped on most of them. Or so it seems. The only clear one where you could see the dog and handler he responded after. But it does appear when he's behind the vehicles the dog is moving before the tap.


----------



## cdwoodcox

carmspack said:


> these are training exercises out of French Ring's Campagne and Mondio .
> 
> I think it is great to stretch the dog's ability . Great for hot-dogging it -- no so practical for SWAT -- or LE work .


 It would be something different to play with besides the same old obedience all the time.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Deb said:


> The dog doesn't do it when they are walking, only when they stop. Demi will look back when walking and start touching my son to alert him to someone coming up behind him.


I am not understanding what purpose this would serve in a service dog.


----------



## telavivgsd

scarfish said:


> is there any way to disable the line of spam you blast on the board with every post? it's kinda annoying. notice nobody does that.




If you mean the Tapatalk line I think I just figured it out. The site doesn't work for me on mobile so I recently had to download this app...usually I post from a computer though so it shouldn't be there. If that's not what you meant let me know.


----------



## Deb

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am not understanding what purpose this would serve in a service dog.



For someone with PTSD crowded places or even uncrowded places with the potential to have people coming up to them causes mild to severe anxiety. Many become agoraphobic because of it, housebound. They won't leave the house so they can avoid being in places that make them anxious. Any place where people are can make them anxious. For example, my one son became housebound for almost two years. The other one is forcing himself out so as not to become like the first one. In the military it's a brotherhood, they are in groups, someone always has their six, their back. When they are out, they are suddenly alone, no one to watch their back. In the military they're trained to be constantly on alert. Suddenly they're supposed to stop, but they don't have an off switch.


If they have PTSD it's worse. They can begin to live on a constant adrenaline high, which is psychologically damaging. A service dog becomes their 'battle buddy' per se. The dog gives them the strength to start facing being out of the house. There is an average of 22 suicides by veterans per day. A cover me command gives them the sense that someone is watching their back, like when they were active duty. No one can sneak up on them, the dog alerts them to people behind them. This lowers their anxiety level.


I'm still trying to get my son to go to the service dog training with his dog just so he gets out of the house. His first response was he couldn't because there'd be civilians there. He can't trust civilians, what happens if he has a panic attack because of all the people there? They would see it and not understand. Even though I've told him everyone there has PTSD and will recognize it, he has to work up to the thought of going to it. Yet he wants to, and it's something his psychologist wants him to do. The greatest thing Demi does for him is the 'cover me' so he knows where all the people are around him.


Before Tuesday is a great book to read about service dogs for vets.
Paws For Veterans - Ptsd Service Dogs, Psychiatric Service Dogs, Service Dogs Training explains a lot


----------



## Nigel

newlie said:


> Great video!
> 
> I have taught Newlie to weave in and out of my legs but I am sorry to say it resembles this video in only the most elementary sense. The fact that the dog goes between my legs is the only common denominator, lol. Newlie sometimes decides he wants to weave on his own or anticipates the command and I have to say it is a little disconcerting to have a giant head pop through when you aren't expecting it. He is tall and I am short, so you get the picture.


I've done the same with Zoe and for a while zipping in between my legs and looking straight up became her default move. Luckily she is smaller though she has "tagged" me a couple times.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Deb said:


> For someone with PTSD crowded places or even uncrowded places with the potential to have people coming up to them causes mild to severe anxiety. Many become agoraphobic because of it, housebound. They won't leave the house so they can avoid being in places that make them anxious. Any place where people are can make them anxious. For example, my one son became housebound for almost two years. The other one is forcing himself out so as not to become like the first one. In the military it's a brotherhood, they are in groups, someone always has their six, their back. When they are out, they are suddenly alone, no one to watch their back. In the military they're trained to be constantly on alert. Suddenly they're supposed to stop, but they don't have an off switch.
> 
> 
> If they have PTSD it's worse. They can begin to live on a constant adrenaline high, which is psychologically damaging. A service dog becomes their 'battle buddy' per se. The dog gives them the strength to start facing being out of the house. There is an average of 22 suicides by veterans per day day. A cover me command gives them the sense that someone is watching their back, like when they were active duty. No one can sneak up on them, the dog alerts them to people behind them. This lowers their anxiety level.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get my son to go to the service dog training with his dog just so he gets out of the house. His first response was he couldn't because there'd be civilians there. He can't trust civilians, what happens if he has a panic attack because of all the people there? They would see it and not understand. Even though I've told him everyone there has PTSD and will recognize it, he has to work up to the thought of going to it. Yet he wants to, and it's something his psychologist wants him to do. The greatest thing Demi does for him is the 'cover me' so he knows where all the people are around him.
> 
> 
> Before Tuesday is a great book to read about service dogs for vets.
> Paws For Veterans - Ptsd Service Dogs, Psychiatric Service Dogs, Service Dogs Training explains a lot


 Tell your sons thank you for their service from me. And not all civilians are untrustworthy. I hope they work things out and can at least learn to live a somewhat normal life. This new trainer I go to Tuesday is a former Marine who trains dogs for soldiers with ptsd. They need all of our support.


----------



## Deb

When I was training the 'cover me' command to Demi I would be stopped two or three times each session out by vets. They wished they had a dog that could do that for them. Many of these vets were Vietnam Vets. They never commented on anything else she did but the cover me command. For a vet, that command appears to be the strongest command for lowering their anxiety level when in public.


----------



## llombardo

Deb said:


> When I was training the 'cover me' command to Demi I would be stopped two or three times each session out by vets. They wished they had a dog that could do that for them. Many of these vets were Vietnam Vets. They never commented on anything else she did but the cover me command. For a vet, that command appears to be the strongest command for lowering their anxiety level when in public.


It makes complete sense. How do you train in it? In steps? Sorry if you posted it already.


----------



## Henricus

@telavivgsd

Maybe one of these two was the one you posted at first. Saw them a few months ago, was very impressed.


----------



## carmspack

Deb --- with some assistance dogs protection is desireable .

At its very very best the dog is totally sound and bomb-proof, balanced and discriminating , controlled and controllable, and the bond between handler and dog strong.

There was a lady that had such a dog for a brace dog , assistance dog , and for protection when genuinely needed.
When there are physical signals that someone is having difficulty there is always the potential for some jerk to pick that person out to take advantage of them, be predatory.

That was the case with this lady in Mammoth Lakes .
Having been robbed after withdrawing money from an ATM once too often, - she got the canine she needed - and never again had any problems.

However, the dog HAS to be friendly and approachable so that she could be helped by a well meaning person and to be out in the general public without any problems.

I caught her name on the forum many years ago . She may be a lurker. 

The dog's name was Tanis. 

would be interesting to hear from her again.


----------



## Deb

llombardo said:


> It makes complete sense. How do you train in it? In steps? Sorry if you posted it already.


Generally as I begin to stop walking I have a treat in my left hand and lead the dog to turn around to face behind me and say 'Cover me'. I then reinforce staying that way by giving a treat with my right hand from behind my back. They generally pick it up quickly.


----------



## Deb

carmspack said:


> Deb --- with some assistance dogs protection is desireable .
> 
> At its very very best the dog is totally sound and bomb-proof, balanced and discriminating , controlled and controllable, and the bond between handler and dog strong.
> 
> There was a lady that had such a dog for a brace dog , assistance dog , and for protection when genuinely needed.
> When there are physical signals that someone is having difficulty there is always the potential for some jerk to pick that person out to take advantage of them, be predatory.
> 
> That was the case with this lady in Mammoth Lakes .
> Having been robbed after withdrawing money from an ATM once too often, - she got the canine she needed - and never again had any problems.
> 
> However, the dog HAS to be friendly and approachable so that she could be helped by a well meaning person and to be out in the general public without any problems.
> 
> I caught her name on the forum many years ago . She may be a lurker.
> 
> The dog's name was Tanis.
> 
> would be interesting to hear from her again.



I remember Tanis. I liked the name. I would love to see how she and the lady are doing.


The service dogs aren't being trained in protection, most I would never allow to be trained in protection, they don't have the right make up for it. Actually, not one would I train for it with the exception of a new working line GSD that was just donated, but the pup is only eight weeks so too young to know for sure. But I liked how she walked around all the brand new people and dogs, unsure, but no tail tucking, still confident.


The cover me command is psychological for the vet. There is no protection training behind it. The dog only alerts to the owner that someone is walking up to them or is behind them by nudging or touching the owner, making the vet aware so they aren't caught off guard that someone is there. We also teach a 'block' command where the dog steps in front of the owner and keeps the other people from getting in too close to the vet. The dog effectively 'blocks' another person from being too close. Again, it's psychological for the vet that the dog is between them and the other person or people. Demi was trained to do it automatically with no command, generally she and the other dogs stand sideways in front of the vet. A barrier for the vet from other people. My son saw me working with Enya where I am teaching her to sit in front of me facing anyone there. So now I am teaching Demi to sit in front of me or him facing anyone approaching at the command of 'block'. Several vets in the class like that better and are teaching their dogs to do it the same way.


My daughter-in-law also has PTSD and has a dog being trained, a lab. She'll be getting him in the next year or so when he's finished training. I'll train the cover me for her if he hasn't already learned it. As you can tell, we are a military family, my kids are army brats the older two went on to serve themselves. My third son would have but he has a severe heart condition. It does make going out interesting at times. Sometimes my DIL and I just have to leave a place, too many people. We always have to have a table against a wall in a restaurant. Sudden loud noises can create problems and cause high anxiety. Ironically when I would be talking to my oldest son when he was deployed and a warning siren would go off, he'd calmly keep talking, telling me about the 'new ones' who were diving for cover and ducking in doors. I'd ask, shouldn't you? And he'd say no, wouldn't change anything really. Yet when he returned stateside he'd tell me how when the lunch siren went off, you could tell he and the others in his unit who had just returned as they'd be the ones diving for cover. They were still living with high alert status, adrenaline always on, no off switch. Fatalistic overseas, high alert when back stateside.


----------



## telavivgsd

Henricus said:


> @telavivgsd
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of these two was the one you posted at first. Saw them a few months ago, was very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/azUATs1OK40
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/pXBCJMIJOJc




Definitely the same guy/dog. The dog's name is Hermiona I think. I wish I could find that first video again, but these are also good!


----------



## telavivgsd

Sorry to double post - the trainer'a name is Arkadi Shulman, he runs his dog training operation in a youth village for at risk youths, helping them become dog trainers. Here's an article if anyone is interested: http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...d-1.236026?v=16A0AF8500B8FFB06723597E3FA53FE2


----------



## deacon

Nice video however I have never been a fan of carrying a weapon with a dog between my legs. A sudden trip, etc; and the rest is history.


----------



## btapia

Very nice video!


----------



## Jenny720

Impressive video!!!!'


----------



## Baillif

It's silly. Crank and zebu can both do it and honestly I don't see a **** of a lot of use for a dog between the legs unless I'm looking to trip over something while trying to run for cover when being shot at. If you have a contact heel and the dog knows how to recall between the legs that really doesn't take any specific new training. The dog will just do it for you because it looks so similar to the contact heel for them.

It's **** tier training. Simple stuff. What is far more impressive is a properly trained high level object guard or defense of handler.


----------

